# New to woodworking



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Just inherited a garage full of woodworking tools. Anybody know of a good starter class I can take to learn basics? Iâ€™m looking for stuff to do in a few years when I put my electrical tool bag down.


----------



## Leftyonly (Apr 23, 2016)

Homestead Heritage in Waco has a woodwork school...heard good things about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Here


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I belonged to the Houston Woodworkers a number of years ago. Great group. I have to get back and rejoin one of these years.

http://www.wwch.org/


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Ox Eye said:


> Here


Yep. Try your nearest Woodcraft store location too.


----------

